# Moving from San Francisco to Dubai



## 4swapnil (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Me and my wife are moving to Dubai in two weeks. We are looking to ship some houshold items, books and clothes (less than container load).

has anyone moved from Bay Area/ California/ San Francisco to Dubai recently? If yes then please please share your experience about the shipping companies you have used....there are so many out there and its really overwhelming.....I was looking at Crown Relocations. Has anyone dealt with them?

SINCE ITS LESS THAN TWO WEEKS WE ARE DESPERATELY SEEKING ANY ADVICE YOU MAY HAVE. PLEASE SHARE YOUR OPINION OR EXPERIENCE.

tHANKS,
-s


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

HI and welcome,
yep, we just moved our belongings from Switzerland with Crown (they moved my stuff before, hence you can conclude that I'm happy with them...).
They did and do a very good job - however, they are not cheap.
Company pays for it so I don't have to worry about that....LOL

Cheers
Lenochka


----------

